# TRT, Blasting, and PCT Question



## Dunamis (May 5, 2021)

I searched through 13 pages on this forum to see if my questions have already been answered. I didn't see where they were. I'm working with my doc to stabilize my test levels. I'm currently on my 6-month dialing in period. At some point they will stabilize. From that I have 2 questions:

 1-I'm sure my doc will inform me if the time comes to cease test injections, but I am wondering if after 6 months I would need pct after coming off of TRT dosing?

2-If I end up having to be on life-time TRT and I decide to blast between blood tests would pct be required since I would always be on some level of test injections?


Thanks in advance,

-D


----------



## Jin (May 5, 2021)

Dunamis said:


> I searched through 13 pages on this forum to see if my questions have already been answered. I didn't see where they were. I'm working with my doc to stabilize my test levels. I'm currently on my 6-month dialing in period. At some point they will stabilize. From that I have 2 questions:
> 
> 1-I'm sure my doc will inform me if the time comes to cease test injections, but I am wondering if after 6 months I would need pct after coming off of TRT dosing?
> 
> ...



You don’t come off trt (99% of people). There is no reason to think your doctor would recommend ending your testosterone injections. 

You never pct if you are on trt. Just drop down to your trt dose from your higher dose and carry on.

Seems like you don’t see the big picture yet. Please continue to ask questions!


----------

